# Menzerna - swirl removal



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

My car doesn't have a lot of swirls, but I want it perfect. I understand Menzerna products are good for removing swirls, and they contain no 'fillers'.

They seem to have a variety of different polishes; Can anyone recommend which products I should be using?

This company sell the range...
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/menzerna-250ml/cat_28.html

Also, where's the best place to buy?

After polishing I'm going to be using Swissvax cleaner fluid and Best of Show wax.

TIA


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

You want the PO85RD 3.02 (Intensive Polish)....good stuff, but be patient with it. Erm, I presume you have a machine for it, as it is a machine polish ? :?

Using the SV Cleaner Fluid, and Best of Show Wax after is gonna get your car looking 8)


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

If you do use IP follow it up with Final Finish as the last polish stage this will take away any hologramming the Ip has caused.

And remember these polishes really need to be worked for maximum effect.

Robbie


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

IP is undoubtedly good on heavy swirls/hard paint.

Fortunately Porsche paint is quite a bit easier to work than Audi paint...I'd go for one the final finish polishes for Porker paint; I guess you're using the PC Athar? Medium pad, speed 4-5 and you''ll be fine.

Knowing you, I'd reckon your Boxster is not too far from being perfect anyway :wink:

Dave


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

magic1 said:


> If you do use IP follow it up with Final Finish as the last polish stage this will take away any hologramming the Ip has caused.
> 
> And remember these polishes really need to be worked for maximum effect.
> 
> Robbie


Definitely agree with the above. You will need to follow up PO85RD3.02 with either PO106FF/FA or PO85RD to refine the finish for maximum gloss.

Alan W


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Corrected my paint with Menzerna products and a PC 2 weeks ago. Who ever brought my car had Diamond glaze or what ever it is applied, so obviously thought that never had to wash and wax the car, it was like sand paper before I started (no joke)..

Washed, Clayed, Washed, dried, Mennzerna heavy, medium and light cut polishes, Megs sealant and Megs Gold class wax..

Sorry about the pics, taken with a camera phone, but you can see all defects taken out of the paint, took 17 hours..



















1 week later


----------

